# Where to buy Substrate and plants?



## scolling007 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am new to Aquatic plants and I am wondering where everyone purchases their substrate and plants from, the local chain fish stores don't have anything!


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

you should add your city/state to your id, so we can see where "local" is located.

You can buy a lot of plants on APC, check the FS section.


----------



## Ever Inquisitive (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm fortunate enough to have multiple LFS around me, three of which I visit frequently that I never knew were there until I went through about three phone books & Facebook. You never know what you'll find until you dig a little deeper!


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

PetSmart carries flourite, and FloraMax


----------



## scolling007 (Feb 1, 2012)

joshvito said:


> you should add your city/state to your id, so we can see where "local" is located.
> 
> You can buy a lot of plants on APC, check the FS section.


For some reason I can't find where to add the "Location" too on the User control Panel, but I live in Baltimore, MD.


----------



## scolling007 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jsthomas said:


> PetSmart carries flourite, and FloraMax


I saw that PetSmart has FloraMax but my local store doesn't carry it, they said that they used to, but no one ever purchased it so that stop carrying it. I know that I can order it online, but I wasn't sure of the quality of the product? does anyone here use it? and if so, do I mix it with something or do I just use it by it self?

I have a 55 gallon tank that I am going to use, and I am assuming I need a 2"-3" layer to give the plants a nice root bed.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

to edit your location, go to your user page. (e.g. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/members/joshvito.html )

on the 'about me tab', you can change your home town.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

If you are in baltimore, Do a google for AQUARIUM DEPOT, EXOTIC AQUATICS, PETSMART and Toms Tropicals. I would suggest Exotic Aquatics. There is one more just North of Baltimore, but cant recall the name. 

Just google Baltimore Aquarium Shops


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

Also consider house of Tropicals.


----------



## scolling007 (Feb 1, 2012)

jdigiorgio said:


> If you are in baltimore, Do a google for AQUARIUM DEPOT, EXOTIC AQUATICS, PETSMART and Toms Tropicals. I would suggest Exotic Aquatics. There is one more just North of Baltimore, but cant recall the name.
> 
> Just google Baltimore Aquarium Shops


Aquarium Depot is not to far from where I live but they are going out of Business, or least it looks like it, it is a dump on the inside now, and the shelves are empty.


----------



## scolling007 (Feb 1, 2012)

XJfella95 said:


> Also consider house of Tropicals.


good point I forgot all about that place, it is a little far from where I live but probably worth going to! thanks for the advice. There is a Pet store in Columbia "TodaysPet" that I go to, they have lots of stuff there but there prices are a little high, but the people are really Knowledgeable, and they usually have what I am looking for.


----------



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

It's a little bit of a drive, but "that pet place" in Lancaster is an option. I have seen house of tropicals as feast or famine for plant livestock.


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

That pet place is my local shop, I can check anything out there if you wish before you make the trip. 

The best shop that I found for fauna is House of Tropicals, they don't have any live plants worth buying that wouldn't need a good quarantine before being introduced to a main tank. They do however have a few nana petites with the smallest leaves I've ever seen. 

Exotic Aquatics was ok at best. Mediocre fauna selection and no plants worth buying, period. I did manage to get some hair grass from their main 400gal tank for a few dollars.


----------



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

XJ, thanks might take you up on that. It's about a 2+ hr drive one way, pretty drive though. My LFS used to be Aquarium Center / Depot in Randalstown, md., which was premier in all areas of the hobby for decades, now it's real pathetic.....just can't seem to find that new LFS home


----------

